

The Single Sentence Email Project - karjaluoto
http://www.deliberatism.com/blog/the-single-sentence-email-project/

======
Robin_Message
We definitely need to spend less time on e-mail. I'm working on a tool which
makes it easy to get through your e-mail and quickly reply without the
formalities or spending too much time on it (helping you use GTD's two minute
rule effectively). You should sign up at <http://inboxinstant.com/try>

~~~
karjaluoto
Nice! Good to see different approaches to addressing this problem.

